# N. brichardi "daffodil pulcher" in a 29g tank



## rookie-cichlid1978 (Mar 28, 2017)

I am thinking of getting 2-3 unsexed but 2-3" daffodils for a 29 gallon. Is this setup good for success?

Substrate: PFS
Rounded river rock and shale for caves
Few large shells for decor (no purpose as they are not shellies)
standard anubias plant
seeded Sponge filters to start; new HOB

My city water is 7.5-7.8 pH, low KH = 4-5 drops and low GH = 8-9 drops. The HOB will have a small bag of Caribsea aragonite to prevent pH crashes.

Wouild appreciate any other advice or a big NO if i am going down the wrong path. thank you.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I would get a few more and let them work out a pair. Remove the others and let the pair fill the tank with their offspring.


----------



## rookie-cichlid1978 (Mar 28, 2017)

james1983 said:


> I would get a few more and let them work out a pair. Remove the others and let the pair fill the tank with their offspring.


I am short on space and tanks so the "remove when mayhem starts" is not an option for me  

skip the species then?

Best shellie species as a backup for the same tank? no shortage of large shells to help the setup


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Agree with james1983. Multifasciatus are a good choice.


----------



## rookie-cichlid1978 (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks a bunch....search begins now!


----------



## rookie-cichlid1978 (Mar 28, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> Agree with james1983. Multifasciatus are a good choice.


single pair or can there be a community? how many to acquire for a minimum?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They colonize. Buy six juveniles to start.


----------



## rookie-cichlid1978 (Mar 28, 2017)

Quick update that I located and stocked my 29g with 3 juvie N.brevis. Should I keep looking for 3 more or leave the tank be? And Could I add P.nigripinnis to this tank (4-6?) I have some rockwork in the middle for sight line breaks. Thank you.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think you would want a 36" tank minimum for the paracyps. Brevis don't necessarily form colonies the way multies do.

Maybe a school of small non-cichlids?


----------



## rookie-cichlid1978 (Mar 28, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> I think you would want a 36" tank minimum for the paracyps. Brevis don't necessarily form colonies the way multies do.
> 
> Maybe a school of small non-cichlids?


Hi DJR - do you mean that brevis will attack and kill conspecifics as they mature or during spawning?

Also, would endlers or tetras make good tank mates as non-cichlids? I was also considering non-jumbo cyps (leptosoma blue flash) but the tank cannot house more than 2-4 and that seems very small number for the cyps.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You don't want cyps in a tank that is less than 48". Brevis like to pair but would prefer separate shell clusters rather than a big happy colony like multies. IDK if they would kill each other.

Endlers are too small IMO...some larger tetras that like hard water perhaps?


----------



## rookie-cichlid1978 (Mar 28, 2017)

Thank you!


----------

